# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  ILADIAN DIRECT PLUS - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

czy może mi ktoś napisać czy te czopki dadza rade wyleczyć infekcję czy lepiej iść do ginekologa po coś na receptę ?

podaje skład i proszę jakby ktoś kto się zna na tym mógł ocenić:

kwas L-askorbinowy, inulina, witamina E, kwas hialuronowy
pozostałe składniki: laktoza, stearynian magnezu

z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## julka1986

Ten dopochwowy iladian zakwasza. bo ma właśnie ten  kwasu askorbinowy a przy kwaśnym ph giną i baktere i grzyby; ja próbowałam tych tabletek, jak miałam upławy i swędzenie a po tych tabl. po jakichś 2-3 dniach mi przeszło, i na razie jest ok.

----------


## aqa

Profilaktyka profilaktyką, ale Lactovaginal nie pomoże jak  już się coś  dzieje tzn,. jak jakas infekcja jest.  Ja brałam Iladian dopochwowy i szybko mi pomógł, nie wiem jak u innych, ale u mnie był skuteczny.

----------


## Martha 1

Brałam i uważam  te tabletki za bardzo skuteczne a brałam różne rzeczy. Infekcje łapią mnie zawsze w wakacje  :Frown:  jestem bardzo wrażliwa, wystarczy, ze usiąde na mokrym ręczniku i gotowe. Aha i jeszcze dodam, że są łatwe w aplikacji tzn nie ślizgają się w rekach i rozpuszczją się dobrze, także nie ma rano niespodzianek :P

----------


## Gosia 48

iladian stosuje już dłuzszy czas, wcześniej na upławy teraz profilaktycznie i jak na razie nic nie złapałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na iladian namówiła mnie koleżanka bo strasznie mnie piekło i swędziało a na wizytę u gin miałam czekać tydzień! na prywatnego nie miałam kasy. Także jak już doczekałam się wizyty nie było śladu po infekcji. Moja gin powiedziała ze to bardzo dobre tabletki i że poleca je też do brania profilaktycznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie lepiej iśc do ginekologa, bo iladan nie wyleczy grzybicy, zostało to zresztą udowodnione: pogromcyreklam.blogspot.com/2014_08_01_archive.html, preparat działa jak każdy probiotyk, nawet nie. Zdecydowanie lepiej zastosować stary, sprawdzony Lactovaginal (mówimy o profilaktyce) niż wynalazki, które totalnie mijają się z prawdą.

----------


## zdrówko

nie rozumiem porównywania laktovaginalu do iladianu skoro w pogromcy reklam też jest zalecany bardziej profilaktycznie niż do samego leczenia. Wiadomo jak już grzybki i bakterie dawno się zadomowiły, stan jest powazny to trzeba lecieć do lekarza.Ja brałam iladian jak odrazu zauważyłam dziwny śluz, nie czekałam aż niemiłosiernie zacznie mnie piec i swędzieć. Kobietki radzę zachować zdrowy rozsądek bo na każdego jak to mówią co innego i przede wszystkim zalecam obserwację swojego organizmu i szybkie reagowanie na objawy!

----------


## Marudna

Cierpię na nawracające infekcje grzybicze. Na lekarza wydaję fortunę, bo leczę się prywatnie. Każdy lek wypisywany przez lekarza pomaga, ale po tygodniu / dwóch infekcja wraca. Chciałam oszczędzić na wizycie i kupiłam Iladian, nie pomógł. Jeżeli to Wam w czymś pomoże dodam, że infekcję powodują najpopularniejsze Candida albicans i wg antybiogramy wrażliwe są na: Econazol, Ketokonazol, Itrakonazol, Klotrimazol, Flukonazol, 5-Fluorocytozyna, Mikonazol, Nystatyna i Workinazol. W tym wypadku ILADIAN nie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Marudna strasznie ci współczuje, radzę poszukać naprawdę dobrego lekarza. Ja nie jestem sobie w stanie tego wypbrazić, że chodzisz prywatnie, kupujesz pewnie nie tanie leki i nic. Hajs idzie w błoto. Na prawdę poszukaj dobrego gin i może zrób cytologię, być może to jakas poważna sprawa. Nie lekceważ tego. 3mam kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jestem zadowolona z tych tabletek. Zapalenie dopadło mnie w zeszłym tygodniu. Zawsze leczyłam się u lekarza ale akurat w tym tyg nie miałam czasu. Wprawdzie po pierwszej nocy troszkę mi tam wyciekało ale już kolejne aplikacje były ok, widocznie za płytko włożyłam tabletkę. Nie mam się do czego przyczepić, dla mnie ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

naprawdę pomógł Wam Iladian? ja też dałam się namówić bo tańszy niż dobre probiotyki i przez tydzień stosowania z lekkiego swędzenia rozwinęła się na dobre grzybica.Musiałam iść do lekarza i pomógł dopiero Gynalgin,Invag i krem clotrimazolum :/ czyli wyszło znacznie drożej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi iladian pomógł ale słyszałam , że nie każdego podziałał. Myśle, że jak po tym objawy nie ustępują to trzeba iśc do lekarza, bo w tych sprawach nie ma co. Koleżanka miała nawracające się infekcje pochwy i jak poszła w końcu go gin to okazało się że ma nadżerkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja do tej pory brałam globulki ale wydają mi się za miękkie, wole tabletkę iladianową bo jest twarda i ma odpływowy kształt, nie ślizga się w palcach a działa podobnie. 2-3 dni i widzę  poprawę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

już coś się dzieje to  wspomoże leczenie, ma przyzwoity skład. Duży plus za to że nie wysuszają pochwy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z ciekawości wypróbuje bo na lactovaginalu się zawiodłam, nie pomógł mi  :Frown:  może w końcu znajde środek odpowiedni dla mnie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja biorę iladian, bo szkoda mi czasu na metodę prób i błędów tzn brać najpierw coś na grzyba a potem jak nie podziała to na bakterę lub odwrotnie. A z wizytą u ginekologa na NFZ wiadomo jak jest, najpierw czeka się na ustaleniu wizyty a potem w kolejce. A na wizyty prywatne szkoda mi kasy, te pieniądze wole wydać na kolacje na miescie z narzeczonym  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie jak coś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego. Z jakiegos powodu leki na grzybicę czy infekcje bakteryjne sa lekami recepturowymi, o ograniczonym dostępie z uwagi na siłę działania. Iladian jest ogólnodostępny, nawet w drogeriach ale dla mnie oznacza to, że jest bardzo słaby w działaniu. Podobnie jak leki przeciwbólowe dostepne w sklepach czy stacjach benzynowych. Zestawianie Iladianu z Lactovaginalem jest próbą zdyskwalifikowania dobrego probiotyku, który nie udaje leku na wszelkie infekcje intymne ale jest probiotykiem o jasno określonym działaniu, stosowanym po właściwym (!) leczeniu zleconym przez ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lactovaginalowi chyba noty spadają 
ja tam od lat stosuje klotrymazol za 3 zeta i nie mam żadnego problemu intymnego  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie mogę brać clotrimazolu, jestem uczulona. Piekło mnie jak cholera i dostałam plamienia. Aż mnie ciarki przechodzą na samo wspomnienie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie narzekam, iladian pomógł mi pozbyć się "rybiego" zapachu, minęło już 8 mies i mam spokój. Na pewno kupie go teraz w kwietniu bo wybieram się na zagraniczną wycieczke i nie chce mieć nie miłej niespodzianki w postaci infekcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zawsze biegłam do lekarza i brałam to co mi przepisał. Ale potem zauważyłam, że on poleca to z czego akurat ma kase, gabinet oblepiony plakatami, notesiki z logo. Same rozumienie, zraziłam się strasznie tym bardziej, że lek był drogi i niezbyt przyjemny w aplikacji. Iladian poceciła mi farmaceutka i złego słowa nie mogę powiedzieć. Dużo tańszy od mojego poprzednika, bez recepty i bardzo wygodny w użyciu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli infekcja męczy cię już jakiś czas lepiej udaj się do ginekologa on powinien dobrać odpowiednie leczenie, choć ja bardzo często radzę sobie z objawami infekcji stosując dopochwowy lek probiotyczny invag, zawiera trzy szczepy bakterii kwasu mlekowego pochodzące od polskich kobiet dlatego jest bardzo skuteczny, najlepiej stosować całą siedmiodniową kurację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam invag przy antybiotyku i okazało się że w czasie jego stosowania te tabletki nie działają, bo probiotyk ma coś tam wrażliwe na działanie akurat tego antybiotyku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iladian polecam brać od razu jak "coś" zaczyna się dziać, faktycznie jak rozwinie się infekcja może być za słaby. Ja tak lekceważyłam plamienie i wydzielinę. A potem wydałam kuper forsy na dostępne bez recepty leki ale żaden z nich mi nie pomógł bo po prostu tak się zaniedbałam, czekała i czekałam aż musiałam iść pryw do lekarza i zapłacić za wizytę oraz leki. Ponieważ zbliżał się koniec mies, i było u  mnie krucho z forsą musiałam się zapożyczyć. Tą historę ciągle mam w pamięci i mam nauczkę, że trzeba od razu reagować a nie czekać na nie wiadomo co.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie iladian jest skuteczny w dolegliwościach pochwy, pomaga przywrócić prawidłową florę bakteryjną, hamuje rozwój bakterii i grzybów. Dostępny bez recepty i nie wymaga trzymania w lodówce a dla mnie to istotne ze względu na liczne podróże

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iladian brałam 2 razy i za każdym razem mi pomógł. Polecam go też moim koleżanką bo jest dobry i nie drogi a także nie trzeba trzymać go w lodówce, dzięki czemu można go zabrać na wakacje.  Wcześniej próbowałam globulki propolisowe ale okazałam się że tego składnika nie toleruje.

----------


## lolka

mnie iladian pomógł w ostatnie wakacje- niestety wszystko przez sanitariaty na campingu;/. Właściwie to farmaceutka mi go polecila bo wcześniej tymi tematami w ogóle się nie interesowałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w wakacje najłatwiej "coś" złapać dlatego ja biorę zawsze ze sobą iladian. Nie trzeba trzymać go w lodówce dlatego idealnie nadaje się w podróż.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a mnie wlasnie ostatnio ginekolog powiedzial ze probiotyki trzeba trzymac w lodowce, bo tylko w takich warunkach moga przetrwac ich zywe bakterie, ktore pozniej maja kolonizowac nasza pochwe i skutecznie chronic przed infekcjami, dlatego ja kupuje Lactovaginal i od razu wkladam go do lodowki! jak dla mnie dopochwowy probiotyk jest lepszym rozwiazaniem, bo dziala szybciej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed każdym wakacyjnym wyjazdem zażywam provag, ponieważ nie tylko wzmacnia on mikroflorę układu płciowego i dróg moczowych, wspomaga on również mikroflorę układu pokarmowego. Jeśli chodzi o temperaturę przechowywania, to zgadzam się z panią wyżej, te probiotyki które należy przechowywać w lodówce są skuteczniejsze, ponieważ zawierają żywe szczepy.

----------


## zszokowana

Ja miałam fatalne doświadczenie z Iladianem. Po jednej tabletce kolejnego wieczoru zaczęłam gwałtownie krwawić. Do miesiączki był jeszcze tydzień. Czytałam na forach, że nie mnie jedną to spotkało, tak więc nie jest to lek dla każdej kobiety - być może uczulenie na jakiś składnik...

----------


## evella

Być może uczulenie, ja to pomogłam sobie Gynauxilem,  kupiłam globulki  bez recepty. Później już po fakcie, jak zapytałam ginekologa co na przyszłość  można kupić to powiedział, że dobrze zrobiłam że je kupiłam.

----------


## parafa

dziewczyny ja z kolei zauważyłam ostatnio, że bardzo często łapią mnie infekcje intymne, zastanawiam się czy na ie też mogę przyjmować gynauxil? pomoże?

----------


## maneja

Spróbuj, bo mi pomogły te globulki. Brałam je  kilkanaście dni. Nawet nie myślałam, że zdziałają ale paniw aptece mówił, że ponoć takie dobre i rzeczywiście są  :Smile:

----------


## bubba

7-10 dni zwykle wystarcza. W opakowaniu masz 10 globulek, jedną dziennie bierzesz.

----------


## dareczka03

Nawet można je stosować jak któraś ma np. problem z suchością w pochwie wtedy odpowiednio nawilżają. Ja nie raz mam z tym problem odczuwam nawet ból przy stosunku i wcale nie jest to dla mnie przyjemne. Wtedy też sięgam po te globulki. Ważne jest tylko aby umieścić je głęboko w pochwie wtedy wiadomo że zadziałają. Ale przy infekcjach też dobrze się sprawdzaja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie polecam . Zaczelam strasznie krwawic tak czy tak zostaje mi tylko ginekolig

----------


## chianti

Prosta zasada - coś co jest reklamowane non-stop, ma w swojej cenie reklamę  :Smile:  W aptece możesz spytać farmaceuty o kilka produktów i sprawdzić skład. Wziąć najtańszy, a pewnie będzie działał tak samo  :Smile:

----------


## aga_a

Jestem właśnie po stosowaniu iladian, 10 dni i dolegliwości nie przeszły. Więc zawsze polecam wizytę u lekarza, ginekologa. On będzie wiedział co nam dokładnie dolega, jaka jest przyczyna i jak ją zwalczyć. Widać takie leczenie "na oślep" nie działa, a tylko się zwleka z wizytą, a choroba się rozwija.

----------


## aga_a

Stosowałam iladian na infekcję, wg zaleceń na ulotce i NIC mi nie pomógł. Potem poszłam do ginekologa i dostałam maść z antybiotykiem na swędzenie i pieczenie i dopiero ta maść mi pomogła - po 2 dniach. Mój ginekolog powiedział, że iladian działa tylko w reklamie. Dostałam bolesną nauczkę, że zawsze lepiej iść do ginekologa i dostać lek od niego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, czy iladian direct plus globulki dopochwowe można stosować podczas karmienia piersią??

----------

